# Sticky  You need 25 posts to have access to this area.



## Leo G

We here at Contractor Talk are dedicated to helping out professional contractors. Before we allow you to sell or swap items we request more than just membership. We would like you to be part of the community. We don't want this to be an area that anyone can sell things from, just professional contractors. Therefore a minimum of 25 posts is required before you can post to this area.


----------

